# question



## 197666 (Sep 14, 2012)

i bought a speaker i think its from the 80s. i dont know how to connect it to anything it doesnt have a power cord or any thing to plug something into exept two holes on the back they have little + and - signs over them and one is red and one is black. it is a fisher stv 884 its big and wooden. can someone pleasetell me how to make it play things


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

197666 said:


> i bought a speaker i think its from the 80s. i dont know how to connect it to anything it doesnt have a power cord or any thing to plug something into exept two holes on the back they have little + and - signs over them and one is red and one is black. it is a fisher stv 884 its big and wooden. can someone pleasetell me how to make it play things


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. It sounds like you need to connect your AVR to the Fisher with Bare Speaker Cable and there are Red and Black Spring Clip Terminals on the back. You just twist the Bare Wire, press down the respective Red/Back Buttons and release once the Speaker Cable is connected. 

I hope the holes you describe are not the Speaker Terminals being missing from the Speakers. If you can provide a picture it would help, but they originally had Spring Clip Terminals.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 197666 (Sep 14, 2012)

thanks yeah it is the spring thing can someone link to cheap bare speaker wire that ends with either an ipod type plug (i think 3.5mm) or those red and white ones you plug into tvs


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Check out Monoprice. Super cheap Speaker Cable. Bare Speaker Cable can be picked up at Radio Shack, Best Buy, etc. No need for any plug, just twist the bare wire so that it fits the Speaker Terminal.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

197666 said:


> i bought a speaker i think its from the 80s. i dont know how to connect it to anything it doesnt have a power cord or any thing to plug something into exept two holes on the back they have little + and - signs over them and one is red and one is black. it is a fisher stv 884 its big and wooden. can someone pleasetell me how to make it play things


OK I will take the chance that you are not playing a joke.
To keep this basic the speaker you have needs to be used with a receiver and is normally used in pairs so you have stereo sound.
It is very unlikely that the earphone jack of your iPod will be able to make it work and you could damage the iPod if you try.
A receiver can be a stereo receiver or an AVR (audio video receiver), the receiver is basically a AM/FM radio with an amplifier built in (it does not have a built in speaker). On the back of the receiver are speaker outputs (red and black) that are connected to the speaker terminals (red and black) with wire.
A boombox with detachable speakers is also more or less a receiver and if you replace one of the speakers with the Fisher speaker it should work.


----------

